# New Plastic Daemon Prince pics [updated 20.06.09]



## The Wraithlord

A german site just posted pics of the new plastic Daemon Prince showing off a couple of different versions of it. Cool thing is that it proves the kit will come with multiple bitz. Dig it: 



















http://www.brueckenkopf-online.com/?p=1435


----------



## Vaz

If they get rid of BeLakor, just so that they get more sales of this, I will be pissed. Right thats it, I'm going to actually order belakor now!

If it goes down after, I will be sad though.

To be honest, the last picture looks a bit like a Strigoi. Green stuff the Chaos Iconography, et voila, new bat winged Strigoi Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Jezlad

These are superb. Of the two I prefer the second, i'd paint it in dark red colour scheme mind.

Great find Wraith.


----------



## Djinn24

Badass thanks Wraith!


----------



## Shas La

awesome pics !!! going to have to get me one of those!!


----------



## Druchii in Space

I like these, think I prefer the first myself, but both would look good painted up, and I like the idea of nurglifying the second. 
I just hope this kit does well and leads to a 40K equivilent for when the next CSM update comes around, or Legions if it ever happens.


----------



## Djinn24

The second one screams Balrog wing!


----------



## Katie Drake

$10 says that a lot of Tyranid players start using those wings for their Hive Tyrants.

Oh, and nice find, btw.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Niiice. If I was one for the DPs, I'd definitely pick up one or two of these. Hell, I might just do that anyway, on account of the minis being so damn cool. Anyone heard if they're likely to be supplied with 40k-ish bits and round bases?


----------



## Wraithian

Need some. Maybe 4. Maybe 6 (I'm tired of sharing my stuff between Chaos Marines and Chaos Daemons armies). :wink:


----------



## Cole Deschain

Two... I need two.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great! Thanks for bringing these to my attention!


----------



## Nato13

Yeah, thanks. These are awesome :victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

sweet find wraith great model. they are the pics in the warriors of chaos book (I got a sneak peak last tuesday its awesome)


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will have two....at least.


----------



## Son of mortarion

This is both awesome, and frustrating. awesome because of the modeling projects I am envisioning, but frustrating because I don't have the budget to start any of them right now.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Katie Drake said:


> $10 says that a lot of Tyranid players start using those wings for their Hive Tyrants...


Thats a safe bet if any Katie 

And yea gr8 find :clapping:


----------



## Son of mortarion

MaidenManiac said:


> Thats a safe bet if any Kate
> 
> And yea gr8 find :clapping:


that's why none of us take her up on any bets.


----------



## Skreining

I've seen more pictures in the new Warriors of chaos book. 

On a side note am I the only one that thinks this will be used more for fantasy and the metal deamon prince will be used for 40K.


----------



## Son of mortarion

I will model any I buy for 40k, as it won't be too hard to add more plates, powercables and other stuff to make it look like a chaos marine daemon prince.


----------



## Cole Deschain

Hell, you could transfer it as is.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

I know im going to use the wings for my DP and then use the plastic model as a generic greater daemon for my csm :victory:


----------



## Untitled401

damn when is the release date of this thing? i want it sooooo bad!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Think it'll go perfect for both Daemons in 40k and WHFB as a model. As CSM there is allready 2 Daemon Prince Chaos Lord models so there really aint no shortage on options :biggrin:


----------



## LeeHarvey

Dude, those are nasty! I've gotta buy one. Not want to, NEED to. MUST HAVE DEMON PRINCE, AAAUUURRRGGGHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferrus Manus

woo my Slaanesh army is going to have a demon prince.

well done Wraith :victory:


----------



## Duke Vorian

I don't even play Deamons and I think those are *SWEET*!! Something from GW itself and not FW that is top notch, suprise for me


----------



## Lord Lucius

:yahoo::yahoo:got to get them in my new mortal army:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Tarrant

Good possibility of convert (like every plastic sprue), but the two face really sucks


----------



## bitsandkits

what isnt clear from those pics is the size of the model, i have the chaos mortal army and this kit with wings is almost as tall as a shaggoth .


----------



## Grubgutz

They both look cool, don't get me wrong, *but* they are just to...fantasy-ish. The metal prince seems better for 40k, because it actually looks like he was once a Chaos Marine. No, this kit looks a bit to much like a kids toy rather than a grim 41st millennium evil massive monster that could make any mortal go mad just by looking at it. I'll only use it for conversions & Greater daemon representatives. But it would be cool for a Chaos daemons or WFB Warriors of Chaos army.


----------



## Gul Torgo

Grubgutz said:


> They both look cool, don't get me wrong, *but* they are just to...fantasy-ish. The metal prince seems better for 40k, because it actually looks like he was once a Chaos Marine. No, this kit looks a bit to much like a kids toy rather than a grim 41st millennium evil massive monster that could make any mortal go mad just by looking at it. I'll only use it for conversions & Greater daemon representatives. But it would be cool for a Chaos daemons or WFB Warriors of Chaos army.


Agreed. I love that the metal one still has Power Armor-y shoulder plates. These new ones will certainly be easier to work with, but unless they come out with a dedicated Slaaneshi DP, I'm sticking with my guy.


----------



## Sister Sin

Very nice models, especially for Daemon players.

I won't be getting any since they look far too fantasy-like and the metal one I spent so much time hacking up and reassembling still serves me fine in any case...although I don't do anything but display him any more.


----------



## Katie Drake

I wonder if there'll be big, gaping holes on his back if one decided not to give him wings?


----------



## Vaz

Well there are two, one with, one without. I can't see the removal of wings not being an issue. For fantasy, most players use Daemon Princes with wings. Although I can't see why you wouldn't want wings on the Daemon Prince in the first place, for either fantasy, or 40K.


----------



## Katie Drake

Vaz said:


> Although I can't see why you wouldn't want wings on the Daemon Prince in the first place, for either fantasy, or 40K.


'Cause for Chaos Daemon armies in 40k wings cost three times what they do for CSM armies? lol


----------



## Gobbo

OOh that bottom one is screaming to be painted up like spiderman.


----------



## Talos

Yea I never use wings in my daemon army just because of the cost and I can deepstrike pretty close to the enemy anyway.
They do look quite fantasy but remember not every DP was a CSM. I also really dislike the CSM DP model. I already have 4 DPs but I may pick up one of these sets if there is alot of bits with it.
Any idea when it is coming out, there is a picture of it in the new warriors of chaos box so was surprised when it did not come out with that wave.


----------



## Untitled401

pfft, who needs armor in the 40k universe? not a daemon prince =P

I've been wait years for such a plastic model to come out (well 6 months to be exact) and i can always greenstuff his armor. But my plan for this daemon prince is to turn him into Sub-Zero from mortal combat to represent a daemon prince of Tzeentch.


----------



## refractory

to me these look more like a bloodthirster replacement than a deamon prince. either way if its large enough ill add a couple to my deamon apocolypse army as bloodthristers since i hate the current one with a passion.


----------



## HorusReborn

man these figs look incredibly toy like, blocky and well like garbage! Wont see a dime wasted on these horrible figs!


----------



## jigplums

not a fan then 
i like em


----------



## squeek

I like them as well, shame that from what I can tell DPs in Fantasy are not worth the points for DoC, as they are my next army


----------



## K-ROD

pics of those have been out since the new Warriors of chaos book

they will be coming out probly in the second wave of stuff
could take at least a year
look at the orks for example they were redone a year ago now next month they will have new models


----------



## Galahad

They look fine for fantasy, but not mariney enough for 40k


----------



## The Wraithlord

Easy enough to fix with some GS and bitz though Gal.


----------



## Galahad

[victorian] <monocle falls out> You mean too propose that I should somehow...*modify* an official GW miniature?!
Outrageous!

I shall hear no more of this saucy talk.
Good day to you, sir![/victorian]


----------



## Tgoodman

Very awesome models, great finds. I will definatly be using them when they come out!


----------



## refractory

Galahad said:


> They look fine for fantasy, but not mariney enough for 40k


hey now, us daemon players would resent that.


----------



## HorusReborn

refractory said:


> hey now, us daemon players would resent that.


Not this Daemon player... No resentment for a plain fact! They are for fantasy, first I saw them was in the Warriors of Chaos book... Dp's are NOT worth the points in Fantasy, might aswell choke up the extra for a raging blood thirster!!!


----------



## the cabbage

DaemonsR'us said:


> I know im going to use the wings for my DP and then use the plastic model as a generic greater daemon for my csm :victory:


Oh yes these will make superb greater daemon models for CSM.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Not this Daemon player... No resentment for a plain fact! They are for fantasy, first I saw them was in the Warriors of Chaos book... Dp's are NOT worth the points in Fantasy, might aswell choke up the extra for a raging blood thirster!!!


As 'Thirsters are no longer available to the Warriors of Chaos, a DP might be the way to go for those who like MC's in their armies.


----------



## Vaz

But then again you have a Chaos Daemon Prince who isn't very good at what he does, unless Khornate, but you're best not having your general get some Hair brained scheme flying off at a Fast Cavalry unit, to get counter charged by an Unbreakable Tarpit with a Heavy Cavalry flank charge.

So the counter is to get a Mage - otherwise you're wasting their usefulness, but then again - attack, or Magic. Attack, and you're wasting points on magic, Magic, and you're wasting 300pts odd of Daemonic Muscle. 

Too unwieldly and too expensive for anything under 3000pts, and even then I'd prefer a Lord on Dragon for the same Cost.


----------



## Lord Lucius

not every one is a power player vaz,you are right but there just cool models


----------



## Vaz

I appreciate what you're saying. But then again, what Chaos 40K armies do you see with a lot of Spawn in?

Same goes for fantasy (except Spawn are good), although this time it's with a Daemon Prince.


----------



## Lash Machine

I am not keen on the wings, but it is about time they brought this kit out. I may get a couple in a year or two when I get round to my deamons.


----------



## Lord Lucius

Vaz said:


> I appreciate what you're saying. But then again, what Chaos 40K armies do you see with a lot of Spawn in?
> 
> Same goes for fantasy (except Spawn are good), although this time it's with a Daemon Prince.


I suppose your right


----------



## harrytheschmuck

you do all know there the same model rite? a plastic kit that has lots of bits, different heads etc so you can buy one box and make them how you like, with or without wings and so on. ive seen the model/models ages ago. i think they will be a summer release.

i do see 40k daemon players buying them and selling the wings on ebay as lots of people will want them as the only plasic wings (apart from lotr) are dragon wings. and theres no point in having wings on your daemon army princes as there a rip off for points


----------



## fool injected

I like the model over the current metal one. I plan on getting at least of one of these maybe two.


----------



## m3rr3k

Don't know what the dollar value of these new princes will be, but IMO Be'Lakor the dark master is the best looking daemon prince model out there... I have (1) Metal Daemon Prince for my slaaneshi marine army & have ordered balrog wings for him & Be'Lakor for a 2nd prince...

My region has a healthy mix of Powergamers & recreationals... I don't feel too bad fielding 2 daemon princes with warp time against the less competative players...


----------



## Fumble Tumble

they look great but the first one really does it for me
love to see it painted black and red:wink:


----------



## Blue Liger

i'd seen these a month ago or 2 actually in Nov i saw them, the GW staff at my local shop showed the sneak pictures of them, I like the second one for the record.


----------



## keytag33

Blue Liger said:


> i'd seen these a month ago or 2 actually in Nov i saw them, the GW staff at my local shop showed the sneak pictures of them,


If you look at the first post this thread was started in October.


----------



## Tsarkan

I want to convert a model for Lorgar out of this, does anyone have an idea to make a kind of crosius?


----------



## mcmuffin

Tsarkan said:


> I want to convert a model for Lorgar out of this, does anyone have an idea to make a kind of crosius?


Ok, an evil looking crozius. try the axe handle in the pic topped with something suitably traitorous and evil. maybe an SM body with its arms splayed out like a cross. just a thought


----------



## BringerOfDeath

do's any one have any idea when this will be out
as i am using spawn as DPs


----------



## Syph

No real concrete information on a Daemon second wave as yet, aside from this mofo. A bit of threadomancy brought this back to life, but it's worth keeping people's eyes open for rumours.


----------



## scruff

Vaz said:


> I appreciate what you're saying. But then again, what Chaos 40K armies do you see with a lot of Spawn in?
> 
> Same goes for fantasy (except Spawn are good), although this time it's with a Daemon Prince.


I have a pair of 'Tides of Spawn' for the hell of it, then?


On the DP note, beauts. Absolutely. Just don't have any solid gaming value in Fantasy tbph


----------



## Death Shroud

Don't like the heads much but the rest of the model looks great, quick head swap and they'll look the business.


----------



## Asmodeun

Idea - have a defiler mask hanging slightly in front of its face for a sort of disjointed/cool appearance.


----------



## BlinkBuckeye

*Awsome, but disappointed*

Im not disappointed in these baddies, but why is it that they can make these guys so sweet looking and the bloodthirster is so terrible looking. If I was thinking of signing up with khorne...Id much rather aspire to be a demon prince, but thats just me.


----------



## nikku

They could be testing out the reception of the plastic Demon Prince kit before sculpting the plastic Greater Demons. But knowing GW, they may already have plastic Greater Demons in the studio and not releasing them for a year or two


----------



## BlinkBuckeye

True, thats something I hadnt considered. That would be sweet to see the greater demons in plastic.


----------



## Judas Masias

It was rumoured some time ago that Greater Daemons would be made plastic as to if and when GW will do this no one knows.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

It looks like a nice model but it doesn't fit daemon prince in terms of CSMs to me. Then again as I'm an Iron Warriors player I'm probably best off scratch building a lot of bionics.


----------



## jackd334

They are bringing out alot of large plastic models now: steam tank, steg, giant, dragon etc.. and daemons are romoured to have a second wave still  So hopefully there will be plastic greater daemons for around the £25 mark. Id imagine they are gunna do some cheaper models soon, because theyre £35 now, and theyre ugly, and not very big and terrifying. Correct me if any of what I said is wrong or iv missed something x]


----------



## Crimzzen

Any idea when these might be released?


----------



## mcmuffin

Lord of Rebirth said:


> It looks like a nice model but it doesn't fit daemon prince in terms of CSMs to me. Then again as I'm an Iron Warriors player I'm probably best off scratch building a lot of bionics.


This just in from bell of lost souls, have a look at this!!!!!!http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/Sjm9CfqwSPI/AAAAAAAAFRc/A6zGrp4fAb0/s1600/ps-pics-013.jpg and this http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/Sjm9CGvMSjI/AAAAAAAAFRU/u_khp3UEWm8/s1600/ps-pics-012.jpg

That looks like the daemon prince, but CSMified. It looks like they postponed it to work on CSM parts for it, i'm delighted:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Sangus Bane

if this is the new deamon prince... I have decided to go chaos from the day it is released... I'm serious... I will...


----------



## thatCavguyc8d

Nah it just looks like the arms got swapped out for the arms of the older metal DP. And as for the thingies on its back, I cant really tell do to the angle of the shot. I'm not tring to put you down though, but just look at it as has many ways you can easily modify and convert it to look all badass and CSM-iny. 
Oh and the first link wouldn't open for me.


----------



## LukeValantine

I hope their is more than two possible builds.


----------



## mcmuffin

thatCavguyc8d said:


> Oh and the first link wouldn't open for me.


Here is the first link again, hopefully it will open again. the pic is even better in this one 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/Sjm9CfqwSPI/AAAAAAAAFRc/A6zGrp4fAb0/s1600/ps-pics-013.jpg


----------



## Judas Masias

Your link does not work.


----------



## mcmuffin

Judas Masias said:


> Your link does not work.


ok, well go onto BoLS and check out the daemon prince pics.


----------



## Jezlad

Here's the alleged 40k varients.


----------



## Sangus Bane

When is this thing released anyway?

It is an upcoming releas right, otherwise i'm going to buy it today :biggrin:


----------



## Cards344

This seems to be taking forever to come out.


----------



## wombat_tree

Hey guys I just found this on the 'getting started with planet strike' page. I think its a conversion but see for your self
Clicky!
(sorry I couldnt get the image to display)


----------



## Katie Drake

Yep, that's a conversion. Those are a Bloodthirster's wings on its back by the looks of things. 'Thirster's head, too. Current Daemon Prince's legs and feet.


----------



## Ferrus Manus

the new demon prince looks really good, but i still wonder what will come out in the second deom wave that would look as good or better than the demon prince.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

i want to see a balrog used as a DP that'd be crazy or Balrog as Bloodthirster, greenstuff the armour on, and presto, a giant flaming harbinger of death from your loving blood god


----------



## Chocobuncle

Where could you order them cause I love that first one, has wings and a sword


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black

Well I'm a bit late on this but nice find to the original poster and damn, looks good.


----------



## neoplasma

these look awesome cant wait to get one


----------



## unxpekted22

sweet shit. i think the second one would look great with a tail though. there would always be a way!


----------



## Crimzzen

any dates yet?


----------



## turel2

wow, what a great mini


----------

